# Lake St Clair Smallies



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Man it was cold out there today. Launched about 11:30 off the water at 6:30. Could not get them going at all on blade baits, cranks, or jerkbaits. 3 of us in the boat, 70 fish total, about 15-20 on swimbaits, all the rest on zoom speedcraws. They wouldn't even eat tubes, speedraws only kinda strange but that's what they wanted. Biggest of the day went 5lbs 5oz, one guys tried to flip in a 6+ and lost him against the side of the boat. 4 fish over 5lbs and around 20 over 4lbs. Was steady most of the day but they are not chasing yet water was 42 degrees and you had to be on the bottom to get them. About 10 more degrees and the wolfpacks will be on the hunt. Fun day, but really cold. I caught 2 over 5lbs so knocked that off my goal of 15 for the season.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

How deep were you fishing?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

7-8 feet deep, about 1-2 miles north of the 9 mile access point.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice! St. Clair is a great fishery! Congrats on some top notch smallies!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

WOW, that gets me fired up. I have never considered going up that early. 
Wont be long now! Thanks for the report.


----------

